# iOS 4.2 delayed



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Well it was never official that it was going to be released today, but in some tech blogs it was rumored.  Might be closer to thanksgiving.  I'm ready for it.  Looking forward to the multi-tasking.  Use it all the time on my iPhone, espeically for music apps.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Apparently the wifi was horribly broken on last week's GM (I didn't notice any particular issues myself), so they dropped a new GM today instead of a public release.  I'm downloading it now, but probably won't finish until after I leave work for the day.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So, what is this new update I got today on my Mac.  It says it is iTunes 10.1 and it says one of the features is to sync iPhone, iPad or iTouch with 10.2 but when I plug in my iPad no updates are available.  Did any of you get the update today?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> So, what is this new update I got today on my Mac. It says it is iTunes 10.1 and it says one of the features is to sync iPhone, iPad or iTouch with 10.2 but when I plug in my iPad no updates are available. Did any of you get the update today?


Its for itunes the ipad update will be forth comimg as soon as the wifi issue is corrected go to MacRumors for all the specifics.


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

the new GM works well.

but the jailbreak team won't release the apps until apple releases the 4.2 officially

that's the point of waiting ...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

To show my total ignorance.  What the heck is the GM?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> To show my total ignorance. What the heck is the GM?


rho...I guess I'm showing mine to. I had to look it up ...it's Gold Master build


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> rho...I guess I'm showing mine to. I had to look it up ...it's Gold Master build


And that means what exactly ...... ?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gold Master is the term applied to a piece of software that is (in theory) ready to be released to the public.

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So it's kind of beta plus?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

The thing I'm looking most forward to is folders.  I've got my iPhone down to two pages.  My iPad, on the other hand, is a total mess.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> The thing I'm looking most forward to is folders. I've got my iPhone down to two pages. My iPad, on the other hand, is a total mess.


Same here I am planning out folders already


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

rho said:


> So it's kind of beta plus?


Only the developer with a UDID can install the beta.

Meanwhile, anyone can install GM


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh cool!  How do you find out about doing that.  I saw on Pad Gadget maybe that we might have it by Thanksgiving ..... Hoping hoping. Inreally want folders


----------

